
Functional Programming Is Taking Over UIs with Pure Views - puppybits
https://medium.com/@puppybits/the-revolution-of-pure-views-aed339db7da4
======
gsempe
Good highlight of the next winning field of functional way of thinking. I'm
wondering what's the most advanced framework that try to implements Pure Views
on iOS

